# IPS Glow. Viel oder wenig?



## hanfi104 (31. Oktober 2019)

Hallo

ich hab mir einen schönen UHD 144 Hz Monitor gegönnt mit IPS Technik. Ich hatte vorher schon 2 IPS testweise bei mir und das Schwarzbild war einfach *******. Kein Vergleich zu TNs.
Ich hab nun wieder das Glück auf IPS Glow

Jetzt ist meine Frage, wie sieht denn geringer/kein IPS Glow aus? 
Ist mein Stark oder Durchschnitt?

Ist ein Acer Nitro XV3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit:
Mir gehts hier nur um die Ecken. Das normale Hintergrundlicht ist nicht so schlimm, wie es auf dem Bild daherkommt.
Hätte ich genauer beschreiben sollen :/
Die Ecken sind in jedem Bild, welches etwas dunkler wird sichtbar.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (31. Oktober 2019)

"Stark" ist auf dem Bild nur die Belichtungsdauer der Kamera, daher sind solche Fotos an sich nie aussagekräftig. Siehst du Clouding auf dem Desktop? Also nicht bei totalem Schwarz? Wenn ja, störts dich? Wenn ja , dann zurückgeben.


----------



## hanfi104 (31. Oktober 2019)

Sagen wirs so, mir ist ein im Spiel aufgefallen.

Mir gehts eigentlich darum. Schicke ich ihn zurück, wieviel besser kann es werden. 
Das Bild mag übertrieben aussehen. Es sieht live mit Augen genauso aus.


----------



## JoM79 (31. Oktober 2019)

Davon ab dass das backlighbleeding ist, wenn es dich stört, schick ihn zurück.


----------



## Ray2015 (31. Oktober 2019)

Zurückschicken und so lange Ersatz liefern lassen bis es dir passt. Hab meinen Monitor damals sage und schreibe sieben mal zurück geschickt und den Monitor davor vier mal. Manchmal mucken die Händler dann auf und wollen dir nur noch das Geld zurück geben. Dann einfach einen anderen Händler suchen.


----------



## Tekkla (1. November 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Zurückschicken und so lange Ersatz liefern lassen bis es dir passt. Hab meinen Monitor damals sage und schreibe sieben mal zurück geschickt und den Monitor davor vier mal. Manchmal mucken die Händler dann auf und wollen dir nur noch das Geld zurück geben. Dann einfach einen anderen Händler suchen.


Das Fernabsatzgesetz sieht das vierzehntägige Widerrufsrecht deshalb vor, weil man sich bei Fernabsatz die Ware nicht wie im Laden ansehen kann. Das Widerrufsrecht wird mißbraucht, wenn du es zigfach für ein neues Los bei der Panellottery nutzt. Klar, dass  da irgendwann die Händler dir aufs Dach steigen. Ist ja gegenüber dem Händler auch richtig assig, weil die mit jeder Retoure Kosten haben, die ihnen niemand erstattet.


----------



## Ray2015 (1. November 2019)

Ich verlange für 500+ Euro ein vernünftiges Gerät. Ich werde das in Zukunft genauso weiterführen. Dann müssen sich die Händler an die Hersteller wenden und ihnen mitteilen, dass sie keinen Schrott produzieren sollen. Panel-Lotterie hin oder her. Es kommt mir so vor als ob sich die meisten schon damit abgefunden haben da mit zu spielen und akzeptieren ein Gerät welches nicht einwandfrei geliefert wurde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. November 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Ich verlange für 500+ Euro ein vernünftiges Gerät. Ich werde das in Zukunft genauso weiterführen. Dann müssen sich die Händler an die Hersteller wenden und ihnen mitteilen, dass sie keinen Schrott produzieren sollen. Panel-Lotterie hin oder her. Es kommt mir so vor als ob sich die meisten schon damit abgefunden haben da mit zu spielen und akzeptieren ein Gerät welches nicht einwandfrei geliefert wurde.


Du kennst also die Ursache vom IPS-Glow nicht und trampelst den Verkäufern so lange auf den Nerven rum, bis sie aufgeben.

Schnuckliges Kundenverhalten.


----------



## Tekkla (1. November 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Dann müssen sich die Händler an die Hersteller  wenden und ihnen mitteilen, dass sie keinen Schrott produzieren sollen.  Panel-Lotterie hin oder her.



Schrott produzieren? Ach komm. Was passte denn bei deinem TN Panel nicht, dass du den Monitor so oft hast zurücksenden müssen?  Und wenn man sowas machen "muss", um das für sich passende Gerät zu erwischen, warum erkennt man nicht, dass diese Serie schlicht nicht zu einem passt? Einmal zurück, klar. Ein zweites Mal; schon komisch. Aber sieben (7!) Mal? Das fällt in die Kategorie "strange".



Ray2015 schrieb:


> Es kommt mir so vor als ob sich die meisten  schon damit abgefunden haben da mit zu spielen und akzeptieren ein  Gerät welches nicht einwandfrei geliefert wurde.


Die Wahrnehmung von Preis zu Leistung ist halt subjektiv. Hier würde ich sagen, dass diese Wahrnehmung in Schieflage ist.


----------



## Viking30k (1. November 2019)

Ich habe das Thema momentan aufgegeben nachdem ich 2 Ips Monitore versucht hatte beide schlimmes Blb bei einem war man in dunklen Szenen sogar blind und hat nichts mehr erkannt. Mich würde zwar Gsync reizen aber so ein schlechtes Bild brauche ich nicht.

Momentan nutze ich einen Tv mit va Panel für meinen pc sogar WoW macht damit Spaß xd


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du kennst also die Ursache vom IPS-Glow nicht und trampelst den Verkäufern so lange auf den Nerven rum, bis sie aufgeben.
> 
> Schnuckliges Kundenverhalten.



Also wenn er einen IPS Monitor solange tauschen lässt bis er einen ohne glow hat, wird er ewig tauschen.
Es gibt IPS nicht ohne glow!
Backlightbleeding ist wieder ne andere Geschichte.


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn er einen IPS Monitor solange tauschen lässt bis er einen ohne glow hat, wird er ewig tauschen.
> Es gibt IPS nicht ohne glow!


 Ich weiß das ... .


----------



## JoM79 (1. November 2019)

Das ist mir klar, ich wollte es nur noch mal für den Tauschkönig verdeutlichen.


----------



## hanfi104 (3. November 2019)

Die Ecken sind halt wirklich enorm störend. Sichtbar in vielen Loadingscreens. Videos, Bildern, Desktop(!) usw.
Ich sehe das wie Ray. Bei 700€ darf sowas nicht sein. 

Mir gings eigentlich immer um die Ecken. rechts unten ist ja noch OK, das fällt wenig auf. aber oben ist absolut inaktzeptabel.



Tekkla schrieb:


> Das Fernabsatzgesetz sieht das vierzehntägige  Widerrufsrecht deshalb vor, weil man sich bei Fernabsatz die Ware nicht  wie im Laden ansehen kann. Das Widerrufsrecht wird mißbraucht, wenn du  es zigfach für ein neues Los bei der Panellottery nutzt. Klar, dass  da  irgendwann die Händler dir aufs Dach steigen. Ist ja gegenüber dem  Händler auch richtig assig, weil die mit jeder Retoure Kosten haben, die  ihnen niemand erstattet.



Sry ich werde das genauso machen.
Ich möchte ein Produkt in einwandfreien Zustand (Glow OK aber nur, wie in meinem Bild links unten)

Wenn wir in der Arbeit solche Waren an den Kundne liefern würden, dann wären wir ganz schnell Pleite.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2019)

Dann schick ihn zurück.


----------



## hanfi104 (3. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dann schick ihn zurück.



Das möchte ich.
Doch du meintest:


JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wenn er einen IPS Monitor solange tauschen lässt bis er einen ohne glow hat, wird er ewig tauschen.
> Es gibt IPS nicht ohne glow!


Mir gehts darum, was meine Erwartungshaltung sein soll, bzw. ob meine Erwartung (keine gelben Ecken) erfüllbar ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn alle Ecken (mir gehts _nur _um die Ecken) auf dem Niveau der rechts unten wären, wäre das akzeptabel. Ist das realistisch?

€dit: Startpost angepasst.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2019)

Das ist ja auch backlightbleeding, das hast du bei LCD Monitoren immer,nur in unterschiedlicher Farbe und Stärke.
Glow ist was anderes. 
Du kannst jetzt tauschen bist du ein Modell mit wenig blb erwischst oder du entscheidest dich gegen IPS. 
Wenn du natürlich immer nur in einem dunklen Raum mit voller Monitorhelligkeit spielst, dann verschärfst du das Problem noch zusätzlich.


----------



## BojackHorseman (3. November 2019)

Drück mal vorsichtig an den Gehäusecken des Monitors herum.

Ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht so ist als ob man einen Schamanentanz aufführt und um Regen bittet, aber es kursieren immer wieder die Gerüchte, dass Backlight-Bleeding auch mit den sehr schmalen Rahmen zusammenhängt.

Backlight-Bleeding ist quasi das Endprodukt vergleichbar mit einer zu oft gelifteten Person. Zu viel Spannung, ungünstig verteilt.

Wenn es nicht stimmt, willkommen bei Mythbusters!


----------



## hanfi104 (3. November 2019)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Drück mal vorsichtig an den Gehäusecken des Monitors herum.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob das nicht so ist als ob man einen Schamanentanz aufführt und um Regen bittet, aber es kursieren immer wieder die Gerüchte, dass Backlight-Bleeding auch mit den sehr schmalen Rahmen zusammenhängt.
> 
> ...



Wenn man auf den Rand drückt dann hat es einen leicht positiven Effekt. Doch damit das Permanent wäre, müsste man dort Klemmen anbringen


----------



## BojackHorseman (3. November 2019)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf den Rand drückt dann hat es einen leicht positiven Effekt. Doch damit das Permanent wäre, müsste man dort Klemmen anbringen



Ich wollte Dich informieren, dass ich diese Idee grad an Apple weiterreiche.

....

Okay, die entwickeln jetzt sofort einen Monitor (1.000 Euro), Standfuß (500 Euro) und den brandneuen Apple Monitorspanner (Codename Voyeur) für 500 Euro. Ich erhalte 1 Cent pro verkaufter Einheit.


----------



## colormix (3. November 2019)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> ich hab mir einen schönen UHD 144 Hz Monitor gegönnt mit IPS Technik. Ich hatte vorher schon 2 IPS testweise bei mir und das Schwarzbild war einfach *******. Kein Vergleich zu TNs.
> Ich hab nun wieder das Glück auf IPS Glow
> ...



IPS ist  wohl  nicht  gleich IPS , ich glaube  langsam das  es auch  an   den Herstellern  einiger  Monitor  Modelle  liegt ,
Nein das sieht  normalerweise  so nicht   so aus, 
ich  habe  zwei  LGs 27 5 Jahre  Alt  und 31.5 Zoll 1 Jahr Alt  beide  sind   mit  IPS,   die  sind von  der  Ausleuchtung  absolut  gleichmäßig  egal welcher Hinter ist,
hatte hier   mal irgendwo von  meinem  Fotos hoch geladen finde  ich aber  nicht  mehr wieder.

ich würde mich  mit  so was  auf keinem  Fall  zufrieden geben und  Umtauschen wie schon  erwähnt  wurde,  
man stelle  sich  mal vor  man   macht  Foto/Video  Bearbeitung  bei diesem Bild  das  geht  ja  gar nicht  .
Vielleicht  mal paar  Modelle von  einem  anderem Hersteller  versuchen  mit  etwas Glück  ist vielleicht einer  dabei  der  Gut  ist .


----------



## hanfi104 (3. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> IPS ist  wohl  nicht  gleich IPS , ich glaube   langsam das  es auch  an   den Herstellern  einiger  Monitor  Modelle   liegt ,
> Nein das sieht  normalerweise  so nicht   so aus,
> ich  habe  zwei  LGs 27 5 Jahre  Alt  und 31.5 Zoll 1 Jahr Alt  beide   sind   mit  IPS,   die  sind von  der  Ausleuchtung  absolut   gleichmäßig  egal welcher Hinter ist,
> hatte hier   mal irgendwo von  meinem  Fotos hoch geladen finde  ich aber  nicht  mehr wieder.



Danke, genau das wollte ich hören 


Andere Monitore mit UHD und 120/144 Hz beginnnen bei 900€, mein gabs für 700€. Der für 900€ ist auch von Acer, benutzt aber, nach technischen Daten, geschätzt das selbe Panel.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2019)

Dann viel Spass beim tauschen.


----------



## Venom89 (3. November 2019)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Danke, genau das wollte ich hören



Das glaube ich dir gerne das du das hören möchtest. Nur erzählt er wie immer quatsch. 
Perfekte Ausleuchtung bei Edge LED? 
Seine Fotos die er angeblich nicht mehr findet, waren absoluter Selbstbetrug. 
Colormix halt... 



> Andere Monitore mit UHD und 120/144 Hz beginnnen bei 900€, mein gabs für 700€. Der für 900€ ist auch von Acer, benutzt aber, nach technischen Daten, geschätzt das selbe Panel.



Also ein Schnäppchen .
Wie bereits gesagt, wirst du keinen finden der absolut kein BLB hat. Aber mit Sicherheit einen wo es nicht so stark ausgeprägt ist. 

Gruß


----------



## colormix (3. November 2019)

In  den  Testberichten wird  ja  so was  nie  erwähnt  oder  rein geschrieben bei Monitoren,  sonst wehre das einfacher  mit   dem  Kauf und suchen  .




Venom89 schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir gerne das du das hören möchtest. Nur erzählt er wie immer quatsch.
> Perfekte Ausleuchtung bei Edge LED?



Was  erzählst du für  einen  Quatsch das habe  ich  nie behauptet  , bei TV  ziehe  ich Voll LED vor was der  LG Monitor hat  weiß ich nicht ,  angeblich  kann  man  bei  Voll LED auch  Pech  haben wenn  das stimmt wird  jedenfalls  in einigen  Foren  behauptet ?


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2019)

Natürlich wird das erwähnt.
Asus TUF Gaming VG27AQ Review - TFT Central
Test ASUS PA32UCX-K – 4K-Monitor mit Helligkeitsrekord – Prad.de
AOC AGON AG271QG Review: 165Hz 1440p Gaming Monitor with G-Sync


----------



## fipS09 (3. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich wird das erwähnt.


Wobei selbst das ja noch mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. Wenn du dir 5mal den gleichen IPS bestellst sieht das Bild höchstwahrscheinlich 5mal unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## JoM79 (3. November 2019)

Sehr wahrscheinlich, ja.
Es werden aber auch gerne Goldsamples zum testen verschickt.
Wie gesagt wirken eine ordentliche Beleuchtung und eine Reduzierung der Helligkeit des Monitors teilweise Wunder.


----------



## Venom89 (3. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> In  den  Testberichten wird  ja  so was  nie  erwähnt  oder  rein geschrieben bei Monitoren,  sonst wehre das einfacher  mit   dem  Kauf und suchen  .



Ne ist klar. Evtl auch mal die kompletten Berichte lesen. 



> Was  erzählst du für  einen  Quatsch das habe  ich  nie behauptet  , bei TV  ziehe  ich Voll LED vor was der  LG Monitor hat  weiß ich nicht ,  angeblich  kann  man  bei  Voll LED auch  Pech  haben wenn  das stimmt wird  jedenfalls  in einigen  Foren  behauptet ?



Natürlich hast du das. "Perfekte Ausleuchtung" 



> ich habe zwei LGs 27 5 Jahre Alt und 31.5 Zoll 1 Jahr Alt beide sind mit IPS, die sind von der Ausleuchtung absolut gleichmäßig egal welcher Hinter ist,


----------



## colormix (3. November 2019)

> Natürlich hast du das. "Perfekte Ausleuchtung"




Da ist  nichts kannst ja gerne her  kommen und  selber  kucken ,
Das diese Bildfehler zum  Neuem Monitor Standard  gehören kannste mir  auch nicht  einreden,   es gibt genug  Grafikdesigner die  mit so  einem Fehlerhafen Monitor  nicht  arbeiten könnten  und die würden sich wahrscheinlich  auch  keinen  Günstigen Aecer  hin  stellen sondern was besseres  kaufen .  Hier sind    auch ein paar die  einen WQHD, UHD/4K haben  da habe ich noch   nichts gelesen  das da wer Probleme  mit  hat .


----------



## fipS09 (3. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Das diese Bildfehler zum  Neuem Monitor Standard  gehören kannste mir  auch nicht  einreden,   es gibt genug  Grafikdesigner die  mit so  einem Fehlerhafen Monitor  nicht  arbeiten könnten  und die würden sich wahrscheinlich  auch  keinen  Günstigen Aecer  hin  stellen sondern was besseres  kaufen .


Diese Leute kaufen in einer GANZ anderen Preiskategorie. Da steht nicht das Einsteigermodell von LG / Acer / Asus / was auch immer, sondern ein professioneller Grafikmonitor 
Ein Zimmermann kommt wahrscheinlich auch nicht mit einem Bosch Ixo um ein Holzhaus zu bauen.

Grafik-Monitor Test: Grafik-Monitore im Vergleich - CHIP
Hier hast du mal eine kleine Auflistung. Da bist du mit 1000 Euro noch eher im Einstiegsbereich evtl. Mittelklasse. Ich kann mir vorstellen das die Selektion da auch ein wenig anders läuft als im <500 Euro Bereich.

Diese Fehler gehören nicht zum "neuen Monitorstandard", sie gehören zu IPS.

Edit: Der Monitor des TEs ist auch kein "günstiger Acer" der kostet knapp 700 Euro.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> [
> Diese Fehler gehören nicht zum "neuen Monitorstandard", sie gehören zu IPS.
> .



Das  ein zigste  was  ich von IPS kenne das es in den  Ecken ein kein wenig dunkler    ist was  man kaum sieht ,
das ist aber  bei  meinen Monitoren  nicht  so  mir   nicht  aufgefallen ,  das hatte   mein Panasonic TV mit IPS aber  kein  Glow .


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Jedes IPS Display hat glow, egal ob Monitor, TV, Handy oder sonstiges Gerät.
Jedoch je weiter du weg sitzt, desto weniger fällt das auf.
Auch die Grösse des Geräts spielt eine Rolle.
Je kleiner es ist, desto weniger auffällig.


colormix schrieb:


> Hier sind    auch ein paar die  einen WQHD, UHD/4K haben  da habe ich noch   nichts gelesen  das da wer Probleme  mit  hat .


Dann liest du hier nicht mit.
Erstens haben hier schon viele von Problemen mit backightbleeding geschrieben und zweitens hast du selber den Eingangspost gelesen.
Das ist ein UHD IPS Monitor.
Gerade von den WQHD und UWQHD Besitzern liest man oft diese Probleme.
Dabei ist der Hersteller und der Hersteller des Panels vollkommen egal.

Selbst beim Eizo FS2735, wo man eine andere Rahmenkonstruktion ausprobiert hat, ist backlightbleeding vorhanden.
Es liegt einfach an der Lage der Beleuchtung zum Panel.
Bei IPS ist es halt auffälliger, da es meist pissgelbes backlighbleeding ist.
Davon ab hat jeder LCD backlightbleeding, was einfach an der Technik liegt.
Es fällt halt nur unterschiedlich bis garnicht auf.


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jedes IPS Display hat glow, egal ob Monitor, TV, Handy oder sonstiges Gerät...


Alles vollkommen richtig! Es war dennoch ein Fehler darauf einzugehen, denn er/sie/es will es nämlich gar nicht wissen und erst recht nicht annehmen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> In  den  Testberichten wird  ja  so was  nie  erwähnt  oder  rein geschrieben bei Monitoren,  sonst wehre das einfacher  mit   dem  Kauf und suchen  .


Mann, mann, mann - was für ein Schrott.
Wenn Du mal einen *ordentlichen, *nicht selber ausgedachten Testbericht lesen und nicht immer nur von Dir ausgehen würdest:
Test Acer PE270K – 4K Grafik-Monitor mit Blendschutzhaube
würdest Du merken: oha, da steht ja was vom Problem!

Dein Schreibstil zeugt von extremer Bequemlichkeit und Unwissenheit:
Deutsches Woerterbuch – *Holen Sie sich dieses Woerterbuch fuer  Firefox* (de).


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Alles vollkommen richtig! Es war dennoch ein Fehler darauf einzugehen, denn er/sie/es will es nämlich gar nicht wissen und erst recht nicht annehmen.



Deswegen muss man Unwahrheiten aber nicht so stehen lassen.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Jedes IPS Display hat glow, egal ob Monitor, TV, Handy oder sonstiges Gerät.
> Jedoch je weiter du weg sitzt, desto weniger fällt das auf.
> Auch die Grösse des Geräts spielt eine Rolle.
> Je kleiner es ist, desto weniger auffällig.
> ...



ich sitze grade vor meinem 27 Zoll Monitor und mit Nase berühre ich fast das Panel da ist   nichts zu sehen von glow, 
ich würde sagen  komm mal selber  hier vorbei dann kannst du dich selber davon überzeugen    deine Behauptung schnell zurücknehmen .
Was Bildqualität an geht Fehler bin ich sehr Anspruchsvoll sehe das sofort wenn was nicht stimmt hier ist  nichts zu sehen .

TE sollte sich wenn er einen Neuen will vielleicht besser in einem der Geiz  Märkte  Vor Ort Live einen Neuen Monitor aussuchen und das dem Verkäufer vorher auch sagen einen ohne  Glow.
als ich meinen 31.5 Zoll  Gekauft hatte,  hatte  der Verkäufer den ich mittlerweile gut kenne  mir von einem Bestimmen Hersteller was empfohlen  und das war ein Richtig Guter Kauf .
Damals beim 27 Zoll war es so ähnlich,  sagte  der wir haben bei dem Modell keine Kunden Reklamationen  .
Bei uns in dem Geiz Markt sind die Verkäufer recht Gut informiert was Produkte an geht  nur Gute Erfahrungen da gemacht ,
ich weiß nicht wie das so anderes so ist ?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann - was für ein Schrott.
> Wenn Du mal einen *ordentlichen, *nicht selber ausgedachten Testbericht lesen und nicht immer nur von Dir ausgehen würdest:
> Test Acer PE270K – 4K Grafik-Monitor mit Blendschutzhaube
> würdest Du merken: oha, da steht ja was vom Problem!
> ...



Was sollen immer diese Sticheleien ? 
Der Test mag ja gut sein  nur das lesen die meisten nicht , 
der TE hätte bestimmt diesen Monitor nicht gekauft wenn er vorher diesen Testbericht gelesen hätte ,
die meisten lesen auf bekannten Web. Seiten und da schneiden diesen Monitore immer  mit Gut ab und auf dieses Tests fallen dann vermutlich auch  viele rein .


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

IPS Glow & How to reduce - Difference to Backlight Bleed
Kannst dir ja mal durchlesen. 


> Incidentally, it is currently technically not possible to build an IPS panel without IPS Glow.


What Is IPS Glow And How Can I Reduce It? [Simple Guide]


> In short, IPS glow is a normal and expected drawback of IPS-panel monitors and TVs caused by the excess light passing through the panel.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

ich muss nichts lesen  kann hier den gesamten Desktop  Hintergrund Weiß,
Blau, Hell Blau machen du siehst keinen einzigen Fleck  und keine einzige Verfärbung
das sieht genauso aus als wenn ich auf  ein  Blatt Papier schaue das Weiß,  Blau, Hell Blau gefärbt ist .
Beim Samsung TV habe ich so was   aber sehr  wenig.

Weil ich  insgesamt 3 LG Monitore habe die alle Fehlerfrei sind behaupte ich  hier einfach das  nicht jeder Monitor dieses Problem hat !


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Du weisst offensichtlich garnicht was IPS glow ist.
Warum diskutierst du dann hier darüber?
Die Links interessieren dich nicht, hauptsache du behauptest weiterhin falsche Sachen.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

ich habe hier gesamte Seite durch gelesen und auch  die Links keiner meiner Monitore weiß derartiges auf   und die sind alle mit IPS Panel.

kein   Glow.
kein Banding
kein Clouding
keine Pixel Fehler 
davon 0 %

Nur weil du so einen Monitor  vermutlich hast der eins dieser  Fehler  hat gehst du davon aus das sei überall so 

Die Pcgameshardware Reaktion die auch Monitore testen und die als Empfehlenswert ausgeben  hätten sicherlich auch darüber berichtet wenn eins der Modelle solche Fehler hätte , ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das  ein  Pcgameshardware Redakteur so was übersieht ?


----------



## fipS09 (4. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> keiner meiner Monitore weiß derartiges auf


Nenn doch mal die Modelle


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Ach jetzt hast du es auf einmal doch gelesen.
Ich brauch mir meine Monitore nicht angucken, geh auf tftcentralco.uk, prad.de, pcmonitors.info oder Limscave.com.
Dort siehst du es. 
Kannst ja auch gerne mal Manu dazu fragen. 
Aber glauben wirst du es am Ende eh nicht, weil Fakten dich nicht interessieren.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

ich habe die Seite von anfang an durch gelesen ,
wo ist dein Problem ?
Die Fakten steht unweit von  ca. 35 bis 40  cm vor mir auf dem Tisch ein 27 z Modell IPS .
Ich bezweifel  das jeder Monitor diese Probleme hat  weil ich das anders kenne  und Gut ist .



fipS09 schrieb:


> Nenn doch mal die Modelle



Mach die Suche hier vielleicht findest du meinen   Beitrag mit Fotos da ging es um ein ähnliches Thema ,
 ich weiß  nicht  mehr wie ich die hoch geladen hatte über Web Pix Download oder hier .


----------



## fipS09 (4. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich weiß  nicht  mehr wie ich die hoch geladen hatte über Web Pix Download oder hier .


Sag doch einfach die Modelle, dann kann man ja schnell im Internet suchen ob mit den Monitoren jemand Probleme hat. An deine Fotos kann ich mich erinnern, da konnte ich aber nix drauf erkennen, weil die Kameraqualität wirklich schlecht war und du deshalb den Raum nicht ganz abdunkeln konntest.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Sag doch einfach die Modelle, dann kann man ja schnell im Internet suchen ob mit den Monitoren jemand Probleme hat. An deine Fotos kann ich mich erinnern, da konnte ich aber nix drauf erkennen, weil die Kameraqualität wirklich schlecht war und du deshalb den Raum nicht ganz abdunkeln konntest.



ich habe eben mal geschaut ich hatte die Fotos Extern über eine DL hoch geladen diese erscheinen bei mir nicht als Anhang ,
auf den Bilden konnte man kein Glow sehen nur etwas aus dem Hintergrund Flur  Beleuchtung  über dem Monitor Rand 
ich habe keine Lust die ganzen Modell Nummer aufzuschreiben und ein LG ist wieder  verpackt das 23 Z Modell weil das seit Jahren nicht genutzt wird , das 31.5 Modell ist schlecht entspiegelt  Helle Sachen vor dem Monitor sieht man hat aber auch keine Fehler


----------



## fipS09 (4. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe keine Lust die ganzen Modell Nummer aufzuschreiben und ein LG ist wieder  verpackt das 23 Z Modell


Dann brauchst du dich halt auch nicht wundern das dich keiner Ernst nimmt. Natürlich kannst du Glück haben und einen Monitor haben bei dem das weniger ausgeprägt ist, aber das gilt nicht für jeden der den gleichen Monitor kauft, die Streuung ist ja das Problem.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du dich halt auch nicht wundern das dich keiner Ernst nimmt. Natürlich kannst du Glück haben und einen Monitor haben bei dem das weniger ausgeprägt ist, aber das gilt nicht für jeden der den gleichen Monitor kauft, die Streuung ist ja das Problem.



Damit ist dem TE auch nicht geholfen wenn ich die Modelle nennen würde,   weil es sich hier um Voll HD Modelle handelt  und der TE was in Richtung UHD hat/sucht/will , Eingangs Post war ja nur IPS Glow. Viel oder wenig und drauf habe ich geantwortet das  das nicht überall so ist !


----------



## fipS09 (4. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Damit ist dem TE auch nicht geholfen wenn ich die Modelle nennen würde,   weil es sich hier um Voll HD Modelle handelt  und der TE was in Richtung UHD hat.



Nein, aber du hättest die Möglichkeit zu beweisen das alle anderen blöd sind und nicht du. Dem TE wurde bereits geholfen, solange es ihn stört muss er zurücksenden und neu kaufen. Bis er ein Panel erwischt das er für gut befindet.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Nein, aber du hättest die Möglichkeit zu beweisen das alle anderen blöd sind und nicht du. .



ich muss  nichts  Beweisen  ist nicht mein Problem wenn andere das nicht glauben wollen.



> Dem TE wurde bereits geholfen, solange es ihn stört muss er zurücksenden und neu kaufen. Bis er ein Panel erwischt das er für gut befi



Mal abwarten ob der sich noch mal meldet wie der  Austausch Monitor ist denn er vielleicht bald hat und sich noch mal hier meldet .


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Damit ist dem TE auch nicht geholfen wenn ich die Modelle nennen würde,   weil es sich hier um Voll HD Modelle handelt  und der TE was in Richtung UHD hat/sucht/will , Eingangs Post war ja nur IPS Glow. Viel oder wenig und drauf habe ich geantwortet das  das nicht überall so ist !



Backlightbleeding und kein glow. 
Du weißt also immer noch nicht was das ist. 
Solange ist jede Diskussion mit dir sinnlos. 
Ansonsten erklär doch mal, wie man Glow und blb erkennt. 
Und ja, deine IPS Monitore haben beides.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Backlightbleeding und kein glow.
> Du weißt also immer noch nicht was das ist.
> Solange ist jede Diskussion mit dir sinnlos.
> Ansonsten erklär doch mal, wie man Glow und blb erkennt.
> Und ja, deine IPS Monitore haben beides.



zum 3. oder 4 x hier ist davon nichts zu sehen ,
das Panel ist *immer gleichmäßig* ausgeleuchtet .

wenn ich stark von der Seite kucke dann spiegelt sich die Zimmer Beleuchtung  etwas im Panel das will doch keiner wissen 
und das ist auch kein Glow und blb.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Damit hast du dir deine Frage beantwortet.
Dein LCD ist immer ausgeleuchtet. 
Mach dein Zimmer dunkel, nimm dieses Video YouTube, dreh deine Helligkeit damit du es besser siehst und dann schaltest du deinen Monitor.
Solltest du keinen unterschied feststellen, brauchen wir nicht weiter diskutieren, da du den Unterschied nicht sehen kannst. 
Es ist einfach bei LCD so, das ist technisch nun mal so. 
Kein backlightbleeding hat zb OLED, was wiederum an der Technik liegt. 
Achja wenn du schon dabei bist, guck von der Seite auf den Monitor dann siehst du den Glow und wie er beim ausschalten verschwindet.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

Die Seiten sind gleich mit Mitte Oben/Unten links/rechts,
bei jeder Hintergrund Farbe  und Helligkeit ,
wieso soll  ich irgendwas hier machen bei mir ist alles in Ordnung  und was das angeht hat mein 27 und 31.5 Monitor klar das bessere Bild als mein UHD Samsung TV ,
der 31.5 ist 2. TV Ersatz da kucke in letzter Zeit oft Flime drüber
auch Alte Stargate Atlantis Folgen  mit viel Weltraum Hintergrund ,
es ist alles schön gleichmäßig  Schwarz  und weit hinten  sieht man die Sterne ***  bei der ein oder anderen Folge ,
Auf dem Link kommt kein Video  nur so eine Art Menü


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Also wir mal wieder die Lösung von dir nicht akzeptiert.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wir mal wieder die Lösung von dir nicht akzeptiert.



mach doch erst mal ein Foto von deinem Monitor ich möchte das mal sehen,
ich hatte hier 3 Fotos vor längere Zeit gepostet (das muss ja nun nicht doppelt und dreifach ) , das man es nicht  mehr wieder findet dafür kann ich nichts , in dem Post meinte auch einer der Admis das man es mit der Cam nicht so gut sehnen kann und da war auch was mit der Zimmer Beleuchtung .


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Was soll das Foto von einem der Monitore bringen?
Dir zu beweisen, daß blb und Glow vorhanden ist?


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Auf dem Link kommt kein Video  nur so eine Art Menü


Das ist kein Menü. Es ist ein sehr dunkles aka schwarzes Bild.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Also wir mal wieder die Lösung von dir nicht akzeptiert.


Erinnere dich an meine Worte weiter vorne


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Hast ja Recht.
Bringt bei ihm eh nix mehr.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Das ist kein Menü. Es ist ein sehr dunkles aka schwarzes Bild.
> 
> Erinnere dich an meine Worte weiter vorne




jetzt zum 2 x ich habe kein Problem mit meinem Monitor,
und ich werde  hier auch keine  Bilder vom Monitor hoch laden weil schon 3 irgendwo hier im Forum Existieren !

Wird nichts schwarzes angezeigt wenn ich auf dem Link klicke im 
Video es kommt das wenn auf das Video klicke


----------



## Venom89 (4. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Eingangs Post war ja nur IPS Glow. Viel oder wenig und drauf habe ich geantwortet das  das nicht überall so ist !



Doch IPS Glow hat ausnahmslos jeder IPS! Dies wurde dir jetzt zig mal erklärt und mit Artikeln belegt, es ist ein Technischer Fakt. 
Deine Bilder haben überhaupt nichts belegt, außer eine extrem schlechte Bildqualität. Genaue Modelle möchtest Du nicht nennen, wieso wohl 

Also hör doch bitte auf mit diesen absolut sinnlosen Beiträgen.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

hier aber nicht such meine Bilder hier da sind paar mit unterschiedlichen Hintergrund Farben wo man Bild Fehler gut sehe könnte, der Beitrag war irgendwann im Frühjahr/Sommer .


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Auf deinen Bildern könnte man garnichts erkennen, ausser eine schlechte Qualität der Kamera.
Es gibt genug Fachseiten  mit Bildern zum blb und glow bei IPS. 
Es ist halt technisch nunmal so.


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

Du hast nur die beiden Bilder gefunden wo ein Film läuft nicht die 3 anderen ? es geht um die 3 anderen  da kann man das sehr wohl 
sehen wenn  da Fehler da wären .
Die Fotos wurden mit einer 5.5 Pixel Smartphone Kamera gemacht 
auch die Zwei .



> Es gibt genug Fachseiten mit Bildern zum blb und glow bei IPS


. 
Das ist ja schön für dich da zu lesen  nur sieht das bei mir nicht so aus, ich warte noch auf ein Foto,
( meckern  aber nicht bereit sein selber mal Fotos von eingenen  Monitor zu machen ?   ) ,
Meine Fotos gucken >> wenn natürlich dein Monitor derartig mit Glow und Clouding verseucht ist sieht es bei dir dann auch nicht mehr gleichmäßig aus  dann bringt es auch nichts hier diese Fotos zu gucken müsste ich dann wohl per Post Brief zu schicken ? 
Das ist dann irgendwie eine dumme Suche wenn der eigene Monitor  Glow und Clouding hat   kann man die Fotos gar nicht Richtig kucken weil diese verfälscht angezeigt werden  auf dem  Glow und Clouding verseuchten Monitor ?


----------



## -Shorty- (4. November 2019)

@TE: Hätte ich auch getauscht. Aber nicht weil das irgendwer in irgendeinem Forum meint, sondern weil mir meine 700€ mehr wert wären, als dein Beispielfoto zeigt.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Ja, weil die Megapixel auch was aussagen.
Ist sowieso egal.
Du ignorierst alles und lässt nur deine Meinung zu.
Da kann ich auch gleich mit nem Flacherdler oder Impfgegner diskutieren.
Die sind genauso immun gegen Fakten.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (4. November 2019)

Die Lösung ist, schick den Monitor zurück fertig!


----------



## colormix (4. November 2019)

> Die Lösung ist, schick den Monitor zurück fertig!


das wird wahrscheinlich der TE auch so machen Punkt !


----------



## Venom89 (4. November 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Du hast nur die beiden Bilder gefunden wo ein Film läuft nicht die 3 anderen ? es geht um die 3 anderen  da kann man das sehr wohl
> sehen wenn  da Fehler da wären .
> Die Fotos wurden mit einer 5.5 Pixel Smartphone Kamera gemacht
> auch die Zwei .



Die anderen wo du aus versehen, den unteren Bildschirmrand nicht mit drauf hast? 

Du Wetterst hier nicht gegen irgendwelche Behauptungen, sondern gegen belegbare FAKTEN. 

Da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass jemand dermaßen wenig "Verständnis" für die Sache hat. Kann es nur absichtlicher *Spam* sein. 





> Das ist ja schön für dich da zu lesen  nur sieht das bei mir nicht so aus, ich warte noch auf ein Foto,
> ( meckern  aber nicht bereit sein selber mal Fotos von eingenen  Monitor zu machen ?   ) ,
> Meine Fotos gucken >> wenn natürlich dein Monitor derartig mit Glow und Clouding verseucht ist sieht es bei dir dann auch nicht mehr gleichmäßig aus  dann bringt es auch nichts hier diese Fotos zu gucken müsste ich dann wohl per Post Brief zu schicken ?
> Das ist dann irgendwie eine dumme Suche wenn der eigene Monitor  Glow und Clouding hat   kann man die Fotos gar nicht Richtig kucken weil diese verfälscht angezeigt werden  auf dem  Glow und Clouding verseuchten Monitor ?



Was soll dieser dreiste und unnötige Quatsch?
Wenn du Clouding, BLB oder Glow sehen möchtest, schau dir Bilder im Internet an. 

Übrigens gibt es ganze zwei Monitore von LG, mit 31,5 Zoll und 1080P.
Beide sind "oh Wunder", weit entfernt von Perfekt.


----------



## hanfi104 (4. November 2019)

Ich glaub es ist Zeit den Thread zu schließen. Ist Offtopic.
Monitor ging heute zur Post. Ich hoffe das nächste (die nächsten) sind weniger stark ausgeprägt.
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## JoM79 (4. November 2019)

Wenn der nächste wieder so ist, würde ich auch ein anderes Modell in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Painkiller (5. November 2019)

Moin, 
das war ja wieder mal großes Kino.  Ich hab lange überlegt was ich mit dem Thread mache. 
Den Großteil der OT-Beiträge habe ich entfernt. Die Richtigstellung zum Thema IPS-Glow/Backlightbleeding hab ich allerdings stehen lassen. 

Warum?
Darum: 





JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen muss man Unwahrheiten aber nicht so stehen lassen.


Das sehe ich genau so. Denn die falschen Informationen könnten ansonsten den TE (und andere Leser) bei seiner Entscheidung negativ beeinflussen. Daher ist eine Richtigstellung der Thematik hier definitiv angebracht.

@ TE
Auf deinen Wunsch hin werde ich den Thread schließen. Willst du etwas nachtragen, dann melde dich einfach kurz via PN bei einem Mod der Online ist. 

@ Community
Danke für die Richtigstellung der IPS-Glow/Backlightbleeding-Thematik inkl. Quellen. 


Gruß
Pain


----------

